# Koeman punzecchia il Milan: "Nel 2003 meritavamo noi di passare"



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2020)

*Koeman punzecchia il Milan: "Nel 2003 meritavamo noi di passare"*

Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.

"Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".



C'era pure Ibra in quell'Ajax se non sbaglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come *Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar"*.



Ah beh, tutta gente che ha segnato la storia del calcio....


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2020)

hanno passato la metà campo 3 volte.................


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".



Già il fatto che definisca campioni gente come Van der Vaart, che pure a me è sempre piaciuto, De Jong (!) e Pienaar getta una luce indiscreta sul suo stato di salute mentale. In secondo luogo, può dire tutto quello che vuole per me: il turno l’abbiamo passato noi e la Coppa figura nella nostra bacheca. Detto ciò, tanti saluti Koeman.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'era pure Ibra in quell'Ajax se non sbaglio.



si giocavano sia Ibra che Snejder. Avrebbe potuto nominare questi due al massimo


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".



Ahahahahahahahahahah tutta gente da Olimpo del calcio ahahahahahahahah. Rivediti il poker che ti abbiamo rifilato nel 94 che è meglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".



Te brrrrrrucia er bucio per quanto successo ad Atene atto I, eh Ronnie bello?



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah tutta gente da Olimpo del calcio ahahahahahahahah. Rivediti il poker che ti abbiamo rifilato nel 94 che è meglio.



E SEGNA.... UN GOAL..... INCREDIBILE!!! CIT.


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".



Sì de pippong fortissimo ah Koeaman


----------



## hiei87 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Non so perchè abbia tirato fuori questa storia vecchia quasi 20 anni, evidentemente va di moda screditare i nostri successi. 
Devo ammettere però che quell'anno arrivammo a fine stagione a pezzi. In particolare in quel quarto di finale, tra infortuni e giocatori fuori forma, giocammo malissimo, soprattutto all'andata. Non è sbagliato dire che meritasse l'Ajax, solo non capisco perchè tirare fuori questa storia oggi. Con tutto che comunque non rubammo nulla.


----------



## kipstar (19 Ottobre 2020)

Ed invece caro Ronnie siamo passati noi e ci siamo presi anche la coppa!!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".



3 fenomeni, a noi invece mancavano dei giocatorini come Pirlo, Gattuso e Seedorf.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Barcellona a UEFA.com, alla vigilia del ritorno in Champions League, torna su quel Milan-Ajax targato 2003.
> 
> "Me lo ricordo perfettamente. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma abbiamo perso 3-2 contro il Milan all'ultimo minuto. Forse meritavamo di andare avanti perché avevamo una squadra molto giovane e di qualità, con campioni come Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong e Steven Pienaar".



Sisi ripetilo senza piangere però. 

Io nel frattempo ancora godo come un riccio.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Ottobre 2020)

Paolo sulla sinistra.. torre di Ambro e poi SuperPippo..... Incredibile come godo ancora...


----------

